

Creating slick intro videos for startups - chadp

I remember seeing a startup that was doing cheapish (cost) but excellent quality videos for startups to explain their company and products.<p>And can't seem to find them for the life of me.  Maybe even it was a YC startup.<p>Anyone know where to get a video like this done fast with reasonable cost?
======
slhomme
You should have a look at this topic on Quora.com for a list of
companies/freelancers doing that kind of videos.

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-examples-of-
startup-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-good-examples-of-startup-
product-demo-videos?__snids__=21093738#ans253820)

We also do a lot of startup videos at <http://thinkmojo.net>

------
calbear81
Many startups use Epipheo <http://www.epipheostudios.com/>

------
timjahn
Check out Demo Duck (<http://www.demoduck.com>) or Brad Chmielewski
(<http://www.digitalhitchhiker.com/blog/?page_id=2>).

------
chesspro
I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but they've made some great
promo videos for some YC companies.

<http://grumomedia.com/get-a-video/>

------
iisbum
<http://explainabl.es/>

------
chetan51
I'd love to know too!

